# Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder



## Bernward (1. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne ein hochgeladenes Fotot löschen, weil es zu klein ist


----------



## Eugen (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Hi bernward,

wenn du dein Bild aufrufst, hast du rechts oben "Bild Tools" stehen.
Dort drauf klicken, dann kommt "Bild bearbeiten"
und jetzt einfach "löschen"


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Hallo Bernward,

schau doch bitte noch einmal genau hin und folge den Anweisungen von Eugen.

Wenn es wider Erwarten nicht klappen sollte, melde Dich in diesem Thread noch einmal - an alle Mod's brauchst Du deswegen keine Meldung verschicken.


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Hi,

erstes: Das gehört wohl eher in den Support. 

zweitens: Es ist gut möglich, dass "er" das Bild/die beiden Bilder nicht selbst löschen kann, da öffentliche Galerie. 

Sollen beide Bilder raus? 
Ja oder nein?


EDIT: Nun isser wieder wech. 
EDIT2: Ich hab die beiden Bilder rausgenommen - mach sie beim nächsten Mal beruhigt auf 800x600 Pixel.....


----------



## Ergolinchen (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

huhu,
ich würde auch gerne mein bild löschen, das war das falsche...
kann es aber leider nicht selbst.
danke gaby


----------



## Dodi (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Hallo Gaby,

ich nehme an, Du meintest Das Foto mit dem Auto, Titel: Algen - ich hab's mal gelöscht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Kann mal jemand das Bild hier löschen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=8181&catid=member&imageuser=4305

War ein Testupload wegen der Größe

Danke


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Moin Uwe,

erledigt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie lösche ich ein hochgeladenes Foto wieder*

Vielen Dank Eugen


----------

